# Amazing rat documentary



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi I recently stumbled across this awesome rat documentary so thought I would share it with you guys.

Its about a group of laboratory rats , one group of pews and one group of hoodeds which are released into a controlled "wild" environment to see how they adapt and get on.

Its a wonderful insight into how these curious and exploratory little creatures behave away from our eyes.

Here is the link :http://www.ratlife.org

I look forward to your comments.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I've heard about this before but I've never seen it. I'll watch it when I get home tonight! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That video taught me a LOT...it makes you understand why our domestic rats do what they do, the mannerisms, the safety precautions, etc. I found it a wonderful informative video myself. I posted it years ago


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooooh get you ! lol , i'd only just come across it and thought it was a pretty cool insight into how rats actually behave behind closed hay bails !
If you know of any other documentary type programs or videos on rats i'd be very interested in the links.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

awesome find!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Where can you order it from in the USA? couldn't find the information on the site. Awesome clips.


----------



## sugarrats (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet! I'm totally watching this the first chance I get tonight ;D I absolutely love documentaries...and animals...and rats...


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the first part where you see the rats take their first steps in to the grass - you can almost feel how curious they are. I wish there were more documentaries about rats. 

I need to get an escape-proof pen or something so that I can let my rats out in the garden. I've love to see them exploring a little bit of the outside world.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, I'll watch that tonight =D

Thank you for the great find ^^


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

stephigigo said:


> I need to get an escape-proof pen or something so that I can let my rats out in the garden. I've love to see them exploring a little bit of the outside world.


I put mine in the Martin's playpen in the grass and the first thing they did was start digging themselves out in the corner so always observe the little critters.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> I put mine in the Martin's playpen in the grass and the first thing they did was start digging themselves out in the corner so always observe the little critters.


I'm certain that's the first thing my girls would do lol since they like digging, but if i kept an eye on them I'm sure they'd be fine. I just think it would be nice for them to sniff the fresh air...


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I put a frame of 2X4 lumber around the pen on the ground to prevent them from leaving when I have to turn my back for a few seconds. The pen fits in the frame.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am so glad that I found this thread because I had found this documentary before and was going to use it for a project in my animal behavior and its on how pet rats adjust and behavioral differences between lab, pet, and wild rat behavior. This saved my tail! I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I posted it on my blog weeks ago!  
http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/02/laboratory-rat-natural-history-watch-it.html


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I've also seen a rat documentary called "Rat Genius". I watched it when I wasn't so much of a rat person but I found it quite interesting.


----------

